
Robot smashes Rubik’s Cube record with 0.38-second solve - johnny313
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/homemade-robot-smashes-rubiks-cube-record-with-0-38-second-solve/
======
mrguyorama
They discuss "tightening up the cube", but it also looks like it's been
modified in other ways, most significantly; rounding the corners of individual
pieces of the cube.

Has that rounding come naturally just due to use? Or did they round the
corners intentionally?

~~~
JHonaker
It looks like its just a standard speed cube. Here's [1] a model that looks
almost identical to the one they have.

There is an entire industry of Rubick's cube makers that make cubes
specifically designed for people that like to try to solve them as fast as
possible. They're typically much smoother to turn with a lot more flex in the
joining mechanism before it all pops apart. The increased flex allows you to
turn the cube along a different axis even if you haven't perfectly aligned the
cube to neutral yet.

[1]
[https://speedcubeshop.com/collections/3x3/products/cyclone-b...](https://speedcubeshop.com/collections/3x3/products/cyclone-
boys-feijue-m-3x3)

~~~
mrguyorama
Indeed that looks like the exact correct product. Interesting how cheap it is
for a "precision" and niche product

